# 401 Unauthorized?



## possumkiller

I can't access the site from my laptop because it says spam bots are trying to register using my ip address. What do I do about that?


----------



## Randy

A few people had this issue but it sounds like it's working now


----------



## tedtan

I'm getting this off and on, too, today.

And I'm getting logged out pretty often, like every 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## bostjan

I've been on for thirty seconds and got logged off four times already.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Got it working on my work laptop, which is on a company VPN network, but I can't log in from my phone which is not using a VPN at all.

Weird.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I just had this happen on my phone. desktop works fine though


----------



## StevenC

Had it happening on my phone earlier, but was fine on my laptop. But just now getting them again off an on again on both.


----------



## LordCashew

Got the 401 message on my laptop using Safari. Seems fine using chrome on the same computer minutes later.


----------



## BenjaminW

Had it too but after a while I was able to get in.

Figured I should probably quit logging on and off after being bored for 10 seconds.


----------



## Werecow

I've just started having the 401 spam bots lockout as well. It worked again after a few minutes and a browser restart, though that might have been a coincidence. I haven't been logging in and out though, i've always left my browser logged in.


----------



## SpaceDock

I got this once this afternoon as well, glad it is not just me!


----------



## lewis

I have this.
Its stopping my laptop and my mobile phone from accessing. Im only typing this because I used a VPN to access the site.

I never log on or off either. Im always stayed logged on. No idea whats caused this issue but good to see others with the issue because it means its a problem with the site that will get sorted and not just my profile haha


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Getting the Spam Bot thing as well.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Yep, me too.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Same. VPN fixes it however.


----------



## zappatton2

Okay, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm pretty tech illiterate, so I've been running antivirus and generally freaking out about it, but maybe it's not all that. I need to upgrade my analog brain at some point, it's all magic and wizards to me!


----------



## IAO

I was actually _trying_ to register and kept getting 401’d. Thought it was just me. I managed to register, but got booted again shortly thereafter.


----------



## rexbinary

I've had the problem part of the day yesterday and today since this morning. This is the first time I could get in today to the site.


----------



## budda

Yep this hit me too, got logged off in a minute at work too.


----------



## Randy

This has been forwarded to Alex, not sure how soon he'll act on it but typically you only need to wait a couple min and you're back.


----------



## jco5055

Thank god this is a known issue, I am seeing this also when not on a vpn, and I was so confused since I’ve been using my work computer I got on Monday and I have not been on any potential “dangerous” sites etc


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Working fine for me now.


----------



## Werecow

It's getting worse for me, more often. It even did it from simply pressing Reply on a thread.


----------



## ElRay

I got it this morning. Bounced my cable modem/router. Got a new IP. Been smooth sailing.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Happening to me if I'm on my home network but works if I use my cell data instead.


----------



## Mprinsje

I had this yesterday on my phone almost the entire evening. Seems fine now though


----------



## Santuzzo

I had it earlier today as well, both on my android phone and my laptop. After several times of reloading the page on my laptop it was gone.

I also tried obtaining a new IP address by disconnecting my router from the electricity and re-connecting, but it gave me the same IP address I had before. Is there any other way I can renew my IP address?


----------



## Nlelith

Same issue here, since ~24 hours ago.


----------



## bostjan

Still having this issue, along with a handful of others, intermittently.

EDIT: and I just got logged out while typing that, and then logged out during the process of being logged in...


----------



## Accoun

Same here. I'm mostly using a mobile connection. Turning the adblock app (DNS66, which acts as a VPN to block hosts) off seems to do the job for now, but I'm unsure if it won't block me again because I could enter for a bit yesterday as well before it stopped working again.


----------



## Demiurge

Been having the issue for the past couple days and it just happened again this morning.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Just happened on my day job pc. Phone working fine on the exact same network, with the exact same public IP


----------



## LordCashew

Still getting this intermittently on Safari, no problems on Chrome. I am running an adblock on Safari, could that be it?


----------



## Omzig

Also seeing this issue with or without Nordvpn no matter the server/browser/extenstions on/off


----------



## wankerness

I can only see the site from work IPs, my home ones give the spambots 401 error. Boo.


----------



## LostTheTone

I haven't been able to connect for more than a day - The same spambot message on my home wifi and using mobile data. I've never been able to get through it at all. None of this "it works in 10 minutes". Just straight up completely cannot connect from either of those IPs. I'm only here now via Tor. 

At least it's not just me eh?


----------



## Omzig

Wow strange issue...just got the message again,left it 5 mins tab still open f5 for refresh & site loads no issue....no change in ip or browser/vpn settings


----------



## nickgray

I've thought about this problem, and the only conclusion I could come up with is that I am a spam bot. There's no other sensible explanation. My life has been a lie.


----------



## thraxil

This looks like a configuration issue with whatever SS.org is using to block spambots (built into the forum software?). Probably picking up the IP address of the reverse proxy/CDN (SS.org uses Cloudflare) instead of the actual client IP and blocking that, which would result in everyone (or at least everyone in a particular region).


----------



## coffeeflush

Having the same issue. Accessing SSO through tor now.


----------



## lewis

LostTheTone said:


> I haven't been able to connect for more than a day - The same spambot message on my home wifi and using mobile data. I've never been able to get through it at all. None of this "it works in 10 minutes". Just straight up completely cannot connect from either of those IPs. I'm only here now via Tor.
> 
> At least it's not just me eh?



Im in the same boat. Using a VPN I change to a new IP, it works - until this error happens and then that IP never works again, until I swap to a different IP etc haha


----------



## Azarea

Had it happen again today, went back to normal after 30 minutes or so.


----------



## TedEH

+1 for the occasionally unauthorized spambot crew.


----------



## technomancer

Yep me too every now and then for the last couple days


----------



## Nlelith

It seems like forum works fine as long as I don't like any posts. Hitting like button without vpn doesn't work properly, and I get 401 error on other pages immediately after that.


----------



## BMFan30

I've been getting this as well randomly.



lewis said:


> Im in the same boat. Using a VPN I change to a new IP, it works - until this error happens and then that IP never works again, until I swap to a different IP etc haha



I just got on the VPN to see if it would fix it & you were right.


----------



## BMFan30

Nlelith said:


> It seems like forum works fine as long as I don't like any posts. Hitting like button without vpn doesn't work properly, and I get 401 error on other pages immediately after that.


I just noticed that too after you mentioned it.


----------



## IAO

nickgray said:


> I've thought about this problem, and the only conclusion I could come up with is that I am a spam bot. There's no other sensible explanation. My life has been a lie.



Welcome to the spam bot revolution, comrade.


----------



## Phlegethon

technomancer said:


> Yep me too every now and then for the last couple days



This is the first time I've been able to post since someone posted about this issue. Found out about this 401 problem because of google.


----------



## Omzig

Ok i now have x2 browsers open atm side by side ...Both have the same IP connected via NordVPN 

Firefox has ad/script/tracking blockers ect ect running....bam 401

Icedragon Safe mode(but same IP) no 401 no login issues & i can log in a make posts (like this one) 

seem's that what ever 3rd party harvester is running it doesn't like being blocked....


----------



## thebeesknees22

I started getting these issues as of yesterday. Had it again this morning.


----------



## LordCashew

nickgray said:


> I've thought about this problem, and the only conclusion I could come up with is that I am a spam bot. There's no other sensible explanation. My life has been a lie.


Yes, we knew all along, sadly...
[/Basil Exposition]


----------



## bostjan

Seems like it's slowly getting worse for me. Very difficult to get signed in the last three days. I hope Alex can get this repaired soon.


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, I'm getting logged off pretty frequently this morning.


----------



## gunshow86de

Glad to see I am not, in fact, a spam bot.


----------



## Werecow

nickgray said:


> I've thought about this problem, and the only conclusion I could come up with is that I am a spam bot. There's no other sensible explanation. My life has been a lie.



At least you have achieved self-awareness.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Phlegethon said:


> This is the first time I've been able to post since someone posted about this issue. Found out about this 401 problem because of google.



Aha! You are right sir! Chrome is the problem for me. Firefox is fine.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok I lied.... firefox and safari both just had the 401. Seems pretty random


----------



## c7spheres

I've been getting logged in with only a couple attempts but I keep getting logged off automatically every 5 minutes or so. Using Firefox, fwiw.


----------



## Werecow

I've just found something interesting, unless it's an extreme coincidence... Pressing CTRL-F5 in my Firefox browser seems to get the site loaded, when pressing F5/refresh normally doesn't. It's worked instantly the last 5 times it's happened anyway.

I'm on PC, no idea if that forced refresh function is available on other devices.


----------



## bostjan

gunshow86de said:


> Glad to see I am not, in fact, a spam bot. Click here to earn money fast!



Pretty sure you are a robot. Quick! Click on all of the pictures of bicycles to prove you are human!


Pressing F5 repeatedly worked for me yesterday, but today nothing is working consistently: refreshing, proxy network, different computers on different networks, etc. If it keeps getting worse, I don't suspect I'll be around much until it gets better.


----------



## DaZoner

I'm having the same issue on and off on my cell.


----------



## Leviathus

Just started getting this today off and on. Relieved to find this thread!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still gettting it randomly on both PC and my phone.


----------



## armand

I just had it right now. Have to Google for "sevenstring.org 401 Unauthorized" to reach this page. Using Safari on MacOS.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Having this problem very often.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

On and off for me not nearly as bad as others though i usually toggle wifi on/off on my phone then all good.


----------



## narad

@5:45

But seriously, my laptop has been locked out for hours now.


----------



## mastapimp

Was locked out for a few minutes with the spam bots message from my desktop PC, then it let me back in after refreshing the page. My IP has not changed.


----------



## Millul

I started having this issue earlier in the week, but it seems to be back to normal for me now? Dunno, but it feels good to be back!


----------



## lurè

Having the same issue but only on my phone.


----------



## Ribboz

Same here.


----------



## odibrom

Got this issue today on my Android phone with the OPERA browser. Brave browser was ok immediately after.


----------



## Spinedriver

I got it once this week (Wed. I think) and I thought it was because I had left the browser open on the SS page all day. I closed Chrome, re-opened the page and haven't had it since. I've even made posts and "liked" others and still no re-ocurrence.


----------



## Fantomas

Have it on multiple systems, on different networks.


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeah...this error is getting really bad for me. I couldn't login all morning.


----------



## ddtonfire

Looks like these guys are having it, too:

https://www.reddit.com/r/7String/comments/ldqw2h/sevenstringorg_ip_blocked/


----------



## TedEH

I had no idea there was a 7String reddit. I don't know why I was surprised, they've got basically everything.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Is this a 3rd party issue? Some faulty DDOS add-on or service somewhere maybe?


----------



## Gtan7

reddit also has https://www.reddit.com/r/ExtendedRangeGuitars not a hugely active sub but not dead either


----------



## youngthrasher9

This error had me locked out for about an hour this evening, as well. Weird.


----------



## Humbuck

Just had issues logging in now for 5 minutes or so FYI...


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Still happening randomly for me as well


----------



## Andromalia

Just happened to me this instant. Ironically, I can login using a VPN whose addresses are way more likely to be used in a fraudulent way by someone else.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

It's happening on my desktop right now but not my phone, which is connecting from the same external ip.


----------



## Boojakki

Happens to me with my home internet connection even with different IP's (3rd day now since this error occurs for me) as well as with my cellphone over phone providers IP connex. Really annoying...


----------



## sleewell

Still happening for me too


----------



## Mprinsje

Still happening for me too, wherever I am with my phone or on whatever network or WiFi I am. Just randomly.


----------



## TedEH

It's about 50/50 that the site either works or not for me right now. Oh well.


----------



## StevenC

Website has basically been unusable for me for a couple of days now.


----------



## Santuzzo

This keeps happening to me randomly as well, on my laptop and my phone (both go through the same WiFi), sometimes I can log on on my laptop while I can't on my phone, and vice versa.


----------



## odibrom

Just had this on my laptop with the BRAVE browser, tried on Chrome and worked. Returned to BRAVE, closed all tabs and the browser, opened it again and here I am reporting this.


----------



## broangiel

Adding to the chorus of those still having this issue.


----------



## ixlramp

Me too. On and off for the last 2 days. When it happens, pressing Ctrl + F5 occasionally results in access.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Happened to me around 1pm my time and it's still happening. Firefox and Chrome Incognito are fine, but not regular chrome.


----------



## LordCashew

Getting worse for me. Currently won't work on my phone or laptop unless I use incognito.


----------



## lewis

this is getting really tedious.
Any idea when a fix is getting sorted?


----------



## laxu

Started seeing this today, no problem ever before. Whatever you are using, it's clearly not working.


----------



## thebeesknees22

401's seem to be getting worse for me. Anyone else? I wasn't able to really login at all yesterday. I had to try 5-6 times this morning before I could access the site.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thebeesknees22 said:


> 401's seem to be getting worse for me. Anyone else? I wasn't able to really login at all yesterday. I had to try 5-6 times this morning before I could access the site.



Same. It ended up doing it to me on Firefox and chrome incognito. Could barely browse the site at all yesterday.


----------



## Humbuck

Just did it again for me a few times.


----------



## cwhitey2

It's been real bad for me today. Has happened at least 12 times since 6am


----------



## Jarmake

I've been having this problem also. First I disabled my vpn and it worked. Then my wifi stopped working with this site and I had to switch to my 4g plan to get here... Nice.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still happening off and on to me on my phone when I use my wifi. computer is working fine though


----------



## TedEH

I've noticed that I can now just refresh the page and it'll start working again after 2-3 times.


----------



## moonbox

I'm having the same problem. Some diagnostics in case it's helpful:

- Clearing my cookies helps temporarily 
- Switching from wifi to LTE worked a couple of times 
- Incognito mode is working right now
- I have the problem on all of my devices


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Had about a 24 hour period when it was fine but the problems are back again and now worse than ever.


----------



## foreright

For the love of god fix this - it is completely ridiculous...


----------



## Ribboz

Yeah, still happening.


----------



## craig-sansum

Seems way worse today for me


----------



## trem licking

been happening to me for a few days. all on chrome so far, home IP as well as phone and work IP. Edge browser works fine. seems to be a chrome related issue thusfar


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I can't upload files now. Anyone else tried and failed to do this?


----------



## DaZoner

This is the first time in able to log in here since last night. This issue is affecting both my cell and PC. Obviously there's something up with this site. Can a MOD chime in please and give us some sort of update?


----------



## Xaios

Got hit with this for the first time just a couple minutes ago. Thankfully, it was solved by quickly connecting and disconnecting from my VPN. We'll see what the future holds, though.


DaZoner said:


> This is the first time in able to log in here since last night. This issue is affecting both my cell and PC. Obviously there's something up with this site. Can a MOD chime in please and give us some sort of update?


This kind of technical issue is beyond the purview of the mods. Only the Admin, Alex, will know anything, and he's never been particularly communicative about such issues (or in general).


----------



## Harry

Xaios said:


> Got hit with this for the first time just a couple minutes ago. Thankfully, it was solved by quickly connecting and disconnecting from my VPN. We'll see what the future holds, though.
> 
> This kind of technical issue is beyond the purview of the mods. Only the Admin, Alex, will know anything, and he's never been particularly communicative about such issues (or in general).



I don't blame people for logging off SS for good. That Alex dude has been so incredibly absent from this place that I can't even laugh about it anymore. 
Is there not a single human on SS that actually gives a shit about the forum able to step up and be the admin? I understand it's perhaps not quite THAT simple, but still, the whole situation is so strange.


----------



## odibrom

So I was surfing on my laptop with BRAVE browser and was about to like a post and got blocked. Had several other pages loaded, so they scrolled ok, but I was kept out of interaction. I then tried to login with Chrome but also got blocked out. Avast Safe Browser worked, Opera browser worked and even Edge Browser worked. Tried my phone with BRAVE and was fine. I closed both BRAVE and Chrome and relaunched them and here I am posting this.

When I tried to like a post, I got a message something like my IP address was being used to try to post several times. I thing the forum might be hacked. I think it gathers IP addresses and tries to replicate them to get access to the server somehow? I'm just guessing, since it is happening with many of us.

Nevertheless, I'm running the anti-virus and rebooting the router.


----------



## Merrekof

Same problem with my phone. I finally got here through Chromes incognito mode..

Tf is going on?


----------



## Alberto7

Same issue for me.

Switching from wifi to data works sometimes, but cleaning my phone's RAM works better. I access SSO mostly from my phone these days, so I haven't tried how my laptop would fare.

Hope it gets solved at some point, given that Alex hasn't ever been the most communicative dude. It's kinda an annoying issue.


----------



## slavboi_delight

I had this the last three days on my phone and laptop. I emptied my cache and my browser data, logged myself in and as of now it's sort of working. Maybe that helps?

EDIT: Works on my laptop, not on my phone though.
EDIT: Won't work on laptop. Sorry.


----------



## Merrekof

Tried erasing the cache on my phone, didn't work. Incognito mode works perfect for now.

Glad to see I'm not alone so hopefully this gets resolved.


----------



## Kaura

Has happened to me as well for the past few days. On both, home internet and mobile connection.


----------



## Manurack

I get this daily as well. I'll scroll on FB or check out Instagram and reload SSO a few minutes later and it works fine.


----------



## Boojakki

So, yea, it isn't getting any better. Still the same problems... Any other forum recommendation where we should go, just in case SSO is getting totally unusable?


----------



## Manurack

Boojakki said:


> So, yea, it isn't getting any better. Still the same problems... Any other forum recommendation where we should go, just in case SSO is getting totally unusable?



SSO all day, everyday.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Here to tell that I also have 401 woes. Any news on a fix from the mods/devs yet?


----------



## lewis

Boojakki said:


> So, yea, it isn't getting any better. Still the same problems... Any other forum recommendation where we should go, just in case SSO is getting totally unusable?



Given ive been on here 10 years or whatever, im hardly keen to bail and go someplace else tbh.


----------



## TedEH

Harry said:


> Is there not a single human on SS that actually gives a shit about the forum able to step up and be the admin?


Not sure how exactly you propose someone would do that. You'd have to convince this Alex person give up their control of the site, since you can't do anything forcefully. Arguably, nothing stops anyone from hosting another similar forum and inviting this community to it. severalstrings.org anyone?



odibrom said:


> I thing the forum might be hacked. I think it gathers IP addresses and tries to replicate them to get access to the server somehow? I'm just guessing, since it is happening with many of us.


I think it's much more likely that there's a routing problem or a basic flub in the sites spam detection and just nobody has bothered to fix it. Something like 50% of the time the route to the site takes a particular path that's getting blocked 'cause it goes through a particular machine or something, who knows.


----------



## WarMachine

401 here for the last few days also


----------



## Edika

Getting the issue intermittently. It wasn't working previously and now it does. I don't know for how long though.


----------



## StevenC

TedEH said:


> Not sure how exactly you propose someone would do that. You'd have to convince this Alex person give up their control of the site, since you can't do anything forcefully. Arguably, nothing stops anyone from hosting another similar forum and inviting this community to it. severalstrings.org anyone?
> 
> 
> I think it's much more likely that there's a routing problem or a basic flub in the sites spam detection and just nobody has bothered to fix it. Something like 50% of the time the route to the site takes a particular path that's getting blocked 'cause it goes through a particular machine or something, who knows.


sevenslings.com


----------



## TedEH

Turns out sevenslings is already owned by someone, but severalstrings isn't registered yet. Who's with me?!


----------



## bostjan

Is it fixed? I seem to be having no problems now. 

Or else maybe I am just lucky for a short time.

severalstrings dot org would be funny.  It's not like there haven't already been a half dozen offshoots of this site, though. The problem is that forums are not at all on an upswing anymore, so the odds of a new one surviving more than a year are probably pretty darn low.


----------



## oldbulllee

i got banned for a few days, apparently there was some shitty activity from my ip address. a bot attack, or whatever, i don't know much about these things. 
i did an antivirus sweep, found nothing.
today i tried to log in, obviously i could.
if someone could advise on what to do about this situation, that would be great. i wouldn't like it to happen again.


----------



## jaxadam

You are not the only one.

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/401-unauthorized.346043/


----------



## bostjan

Yup, seemed to be a problem with the site, and now (maybe) resolved after a few days of problems.


----------



## thebeesknees22

It seems a lot better now. So far no problems in the last few hours. Whew *fingers crossed


----------



## 73647k

TedEH said:


> I think it's much more likely that there's a routing problem or a basic flub in the sites spam detection and just nobody has bothered to fix it. Something like 50% of the time the route to the site takes a particular path that's getting blocked 'cause it goes through a particular machine or something, who knows.



Hivelocity is hosting this site - they more than likely updated their DDoS prevention policy for inbound connections to be a bit more aggressive than what is necessary. There's a link on their site to contact technical support if anyone feels like opening up a case

https://www.hivelocity.net/about/contact-us/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> Yup, seemed to be a problem with the site, and now (maybe) resolved after a few days of problems.


nope. still happening off and on to me


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope. still happening off and on to me


Drat!


----------



## oldbulllee

ok then.
thanx for the clarification.
should maybe get a vpn.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Holy shit I actually got on here from my phone for the first time in a week!


----------



## lewis

oldbulllee said:


> ok then.
> thanx for the clarification.
> should maybe get a vpn.


that doesnt fix it


----------



## Fantomas

Boojakki said:


> So, yea, it isn't getting any better. Still the same problems... Any other forum recommendation where we should go, just in case SSO is getting totally unusable?



Isn't metalguitarist.org created by the guy who originally started ss.org after he sold this site? It's at least very similar.


----------



## Matt08642

Been having this issue for almost a week but works from my normal connection now, huzzah!


----------



## Pietjepieter

I had the same problem last couple of days!

seems to be better now


----------



## coreysMonster

It seems to be working fine again. Good job guys!


----------



## bostjan

Fantomas said:


> Isn't metalguitarist.org created by the guy who originally started ss.org after he sold this site? It's at least very similar.


Can confirm. He used to be very active here when he was admin. Almost everyone over there was over here way back.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Every time it gives me the issue, I reset my router and it lets me access the site. I don't think anyone is getting banned, I think it's something to do with a dynamic ip or whatever the hell it's called. Not sure what the deal is, but I've been getting it off and on the past few days. Worst part is that I can't just reset the router since my fiance is playing multiplayer games most times, so I get stuck with no SSO for a bit. lol I can still use my phone to connect, so long as it's not on my wifi. (and even then, sometimes my phone will connect through wifi while my pc won't.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> Been having this issue for almost a week but works from my normal connection now, huzzah!





coreysMonster said:


> It seems to be working fine again. Good job guys!



Can also confirm. Been on here for about 4 hours now and no redirect.


----------



## TedEH

oldbulllee said:


> should maybe get a vpn


The thing about a VPN is that if you're unsure if you need a VPN, you don't need a VPN.


----------



## buriedoutback

glad to be back. it was a hard few days.


----------



## odibrom

whenever I can't on my laptop, I just shut the browser and start again, then it works.


----------



## oldbulllee

TedEH said:


> The thing about a VPN is that if you're unsure if you need a VPN, you don't need a VPN.


the thing is, you're probably right.


----------



## lewis

seems fixed!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Nlelith

Can confirm forum works great now.


----------



## Merrekof

Same here, I can post my shitty opinion again and read how wrong some of you guys are!


----------



## odibrom

Smooth ride now, is it fixed?


----------



## Demiurge

1.5 days with no issues here.


----------



## Boojakki

Yep, works again like it should (at least, for now ;P). Thanks!


----------



## StevenC




----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'm getting the 401 error again since visiting the site this morning.


----------



## Nlelith

Yep, it's back.


----------



## thebeesknees22

yeeeeeep...same.


----------



## Santuzzo

it looked like it was gone for a while (like a week or so) but now I also get the 401 error coming up again...


----------



## budda

Same.


----------



## Omzig

We 3 is back


----------



## StevenC

Looking at the meme thread and guitars too funny not to post thread, I can see why we're getting these errors again.


----------



## Matt08642

Getting it again here as well lol


----------



## nickgray

I am become Spam Bot, the destroyer of inboxes!


----------



## Werecow




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Count me in.


----------



## lewis

yep ive just been done over by it too now!

had nearly a week or so with it fine until just now.


----------



## odibrom

still fine here on the phone and laptop


----------



## DaZoner

I've gotten it twice today


----------



## pecado

same


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been happing to me on and off all day.


----------



## Xaios

Error 401 2 - Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Allexi

it is annoying


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Getting hit a lot more frequently this morning.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I have been getting this on and off for couple of weeks now, latest was in the last 5 mins


----------



## c7spheres

It's like a rash that keeps going away and coming back.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Chrome is basically dead for me. Firefox is hit and miss. Mostly working though. I'm not sure what the difference is.


----------



## odibrom

Still cool here, I've been surfing with the BRAVE browser, either on Windows10 laptop and on Android Samsung phone...


----------



## budda

odibrom said:


> Still cool here, I've been surfing with the BRAVE browser, either on Windows10 laptop and on Android Samsung phone...



I can Brave on my phone now? Nice.

My data lets me log in, my home wifi does not.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Managed to log in on my phone for the first time all weekend.


----------



## guns_of_minerva

I got he 401 all day yesterday on 2 machines. Today is fine though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

happened to me intermittently all weekend on my pc.


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE

It's been happening to me too. I was unable to get access to the site for an entire week but strangely it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## odibrom

Just checking in, all cool this week in this side of the world, either on Windows 10 or Android phone, Brave Browser on both.


----------



## possumkiller

No problems here for a while now.


----------

